# WTB: FMax IC piping (driver side only)



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

Does anyone know how I can go about buying just the drivers side IC piping from FMAX? I would like to go about doing this over the next few months and I was wondering how to get a hold of someone who can do this! Thanks again and have a good one!


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

Try Jesse @ Turbokits.com. He is an authorized distributor for FMAX.


----------

